# MXR 5150 Overdrive as a preamp?



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 26, 2017)

Anyone have any experience with this? I heard of some people running it straight into their computer or into a Two Notes Torpedo Live.

Anyone else have any experience with this?


----------



## op1e (Oct 26, 2017)

I researched this as well as the BE OD since I have a loop switcher and always looking for new tones without new amps. Seems like they're like my old HT Dual and like to be ran in front of a clean preamp. From what I listened to in Fluff's demo it sounds muffled that way. I don't know why a tube buffered loop return would be any different than an interface or Torpedo. Doesn't make a lotta sense but appears to be the way it is. As an MTS user there really isn't a module that does a 5150 justice. I tried an AMT P1 and sold it. Too much bottom end and noise even double gated and with an OD. The model in my 1101 can get me by, but it seems to miss the edge and cocked wah easily djented thing like my old EVH or 5150 or my Ultra 120. My next stop might be the Kartakou preamp. It's the price of a modded module about. I dunno. Seems like a Rockmaster pre with some EQ is the closest thing you can get. I'm yet to try the Piranha.


----------



## aWoodenShip (Oct 26, 2017)

I tried this after seeing the video of Misha doing it for a precision drive demo. Honestly, I didn't like it. It was really muddy and dark. Even with an overdrive pedal in front of it. I tried a ton of different cab IRs and never could get a sound I liked. It sounds really good when just running it in front of a clean channel on an amp, just not DI into the computer.


----------



## lewis (Oct 27, 2017)

its at its best infront of a clean tone from what Ive read.

But that doesnt mean you cant run it infront of any clean pedal/preamp.
For example If I had an MXR 5150 preamp, I would run something infront of it for tightening (like a OD or even the Fortin Grind or something) then go into my Laney Pulse clean channel with bright switch engaged. That pedal is incredibly tube like. Its awesome.
Then maybe a small poweramp into cab.

so:

Guitar > Fortin Grind > MXR 5150 > Laney Pulse clean channel (acting as the clean amp) > small poweramp (the Seymour Duncan?) > Cab

would be an amazing compact rig. Granted that doesnt include effects but if you only need 1 high gain rhythm tone for a whole set, it would be amazing.


----------



## Spinedriver (Oct 28, 2017)

I have to agree with everyone else on this one. I've tried running it direct into my GSP1101 with the amp turned off but leave the cab sim on and it just sounds odd. However, when I dial up a "clean" amp like a Fender or Matchless, it sounds a lot more like you'd expect it to sound. 

It's funny because with some pedals that you'd never think of running direct, sound pretty damn good when you run the, directly into an ir loader. Other pedals that you'd think _should_ sound & work like a pre-amp when used direct, sound like utter crap when you do. In my experience, if the pedal is either labelled AS a pre-amp or it has 'cab/speaker sim' outputs, then you can use it direct and get pretty good results. Other than that, it's pretty much a crap shoot as to whether it'll work well or not.


----------



## op1e (Oct 28, 2017)

The only exception I've found is running my old HT Dual into the Marshall 9005 I had. But I guess (technically) it was a power amp with a preamp section due to it having a couple 12ax7's in front of each side. It was a crazy setup that I miss. It was a Rockmaster preamp in the loop a the gsp1101. The HT Dual was in the loop of the crunch channel on the Rockmaster, with the To Amp Input outta the 1101 split to both the input of the Rockmaster and the input of the HT Dual (for clean boosting). Out of the Rockmaster back into the return of the 1101. Then stereo out into the 9005. It was loops inside of loops so I could loop while looped dawg.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 29, 2017)

Well then here's another question...

Anyone here tried comparing the MXR 5150 to the AMT P1 or P2?

Just really wanna get the old-school 5150 sound in a preamp deal.


----------



## lewis (Oct 29, 2017)

op1e said:


> The only exception I've found is running my old HT Dual into the Marshall 9005 I had. But I guess (technically) it was a power amp with a preamp section due to it having a couple 12ax7's in front of each side. It was a crazy setup that I miss. It was a Rockmaster preamp in the loop a the gsp1101. The HT Dual was in the loop of the crunch channel on the Rockmaster, with the To Amp Input outta the 1101 split to both the input of the Rockmaster and the input of the HT Dual (for clean boosting). Out of the Rockmaster back into the return of the 1101. Then stereo out into the 9005. It was loops inside of loops so I could loop while looped dawg.



Hahaha literally you created a setup Pretzel. Sounds immense.


----------



## Bearitone (Oct 29, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well then here's another question...
> 
> Anyone here tried comparing the MXR 5150 to the AMT P1 or P2?
> 
> Just really wanna get the old-school 5150 sound in a preamp deal.



If you really want the 6505 sound in a preamp pedal, get the P2 and you won’t be disappointed.

I also highly recommend the R2


----------



## op1e (Oct 29, 2017)

Don't get the P1. I was highly disappointed. Get the P2 if anything. I tried to tame it with an OD808 and a MXR m77 plus gates and eq's. Too much bass and noise.


----------



## op1e (Oct 29, 2017)

lewis said:


> Hahaha literally you created a setup Pretzel. Sounds immense.



It ruled. Listen to this.


----------



## lewis (Oct 30, 2017)

op1e said:


> It ruled. Listen to this.



that actually sounds amazing haha.


----------



## wakjob (Oct 30, 2017)

I tried the MXR 5150 every which way you could think of and it was a huge disappointment for me.

The best I could bet out of it was into the clean channel of my Crate g130c. And that wasn't good enough to keep it around.

The P2 would be the only thing I'd try if I were going for that 5150 thing again. And if that didn't work straight to my Matrix, I wouldn't experiment any further.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 30, 2017)

Yeah I'm pretty set on trying the P2. Also kinda curious about the K2.


----------



## wakjob (Oct 30, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah I'm pretty set on trying the P2. Also kinda curious about the K2.



Betcha it's good.
Every Krank amp sim that I've tried was surprisingly excellent. I'd imagine this pedal is no different.

Don't know why I haven't picked up a "2" series AMT.
I'm also curious how many people try it at HIGHER voltages?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 30, 2017)

wakjob said:


> Betcha it's good.
> Every Krank amp sim that I've tried was surprisingly excellent. I'd imagine this pedal is no different.
> 
> Don't know why I haven't picked up a "2" series AMT.
> I'm also curious how many people try it at HIGHER voltages?



I wonder how the K2 compares to the P2? If you tried a krank, how does it compare to a 5150?

Also, I contacted AMT. They recommend a maximum of 15v. Any higher and it could damage components. I ran my AMT F1 at 18w, and I noticed it takes longer to power on now. Probably damaged from me running it at 18v so long. BUT I did noticed improved headroom and volume when I ran it at 18v.


----------



## wakjob (Oct 30, 2017)

The only Krank I've been in the presence of was a
Nineteen80 and a Rev. Jr.

Both in the used section at GC.
The N-80 made no sound... surprise surprise.
and I didn't have time to try the Rev. Jr.

I'd grab a 12v supply for the AMT's.
It's not much, but I personally like upping the voltage as apposed to lowering into a "starved" mode like some of those variable power supplies do.


----------



## mnemonic (Oct 30, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wonder how the K2 compares to the P2? If you tried a krank, how does it compare to a 5150?
> 
> Also, I contacted AMT. They recommend a maximum of 15v. Any higher and it could damage components. I ran my AMT F1 at 18w, and I noticed it takes longer to power on now. Probably damaged from me running it at 18v so long. BUT I did noticed improved headroom and volume when I ran it at 18v.



I imagine there must be some 15 volt capacitors in there then. Overvolting them with 18 volts could kill them right away but not always, sometimes it just drastically decreases their lifespan. 

They can be replaced but its a hell of a lot easier if they're through-hole and not SMD. I only opened the back of my R2 briefly and I didn't remove the circuit board, but I only saw SMD components. Some stuff is a mix of the two though so who knows. 

I've never tried a Krank (I mean I remember playing one at one point like 10 years ago but that was too long ago to remember) but my K2 is pretty cool. 

I'm more of a fan of the boosted recto sound though which the R2 kills at, so I much prefer the R2 to the K2.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 30, 2017)

The dude told me some components were rated at 18V max, and that running them at 18v could damage them in the long run.


----------



## Bearitone (Oct 31, 2017)

Here’s a link to my K2 NPD thread if you want more feedback on the K2, P2, and many other preamp pedal options

http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/npd-amt-electronics-k2-preamp.324208/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 31, 2017)

I might need to get the P2 and either the D2 or R2. One for tight modern times and one for thick rhythm tones.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 31, 2017)

I might need to get the P2 and either the D2 or R2. One for tight modern times and one for thick rhythm tones.


----------



## lewis (Oct 31, 2017)

i honestly dont know why companies dont seem to want to make rack preamps.

A EVH 5150 rack tube preamp would have appealed to me so much more than this random little pedal version.
Same with most pedals that a trying to replicate a "tube preamp" from an amp.


----------



## mnemonic (Oct 31, 2017)

I don't think rack stuff seems to be that popular, just look at how cheap rack poweramps and stuff go for on eBay.

Pedalboards, however, seem to be really popular now. Everyone seems to have some giant pedalboard, so pedal-sized preamps and poweramps are selling.

Maybe in 10 years pedalboards will fall out of fashion and we'll be back on giant 80's-style racks.

Look at TGP, which is a much bigger forum than this one. Everyone has a hardon for fly rigs, and doing everything from a pedalboard. Their effects sub forum is very busy, but the rack sub forum is almost dead.


----------



## lewis (Oct 31, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> I don't think rack stuff seems to be that popular, just look at how cheap rack poweramps and stuff go for on eBay.
> 
> Pedalboards, however, seem to be really popular now. Everyone seems to have some giant pedalboard, so pedal-sized preamps and poweramps are selling.
> 
> ...


funny thing is, in this instance we know a preamp tube 5150 rack would sound unbelievably better than the MXR pedal version does.

I mean yeah fly setups are cool but not if they sound garbage. I would take a slightly larger, but still pretty simple rack case filled with amazing sounding sounds, than a pedal board filled with pedals like the MXR that completely disappoint.


----------



## mnemonic (Oct 31, 2017)

lewis said:


> funny thing is, in this instance we know a preamp tube 5150 rack would sound unbelievably better than the MXR pedal version does.
> 
> I mean yeah fly setups are cool but not if they sound garbage. I would take a slightly larger, but still pretty simple rack case filled with amazing sounding sounds, than a pedal board filled with pedals like the MXR that completely disappoint.



Yeah, rack tube preamp would almost definitely sound better. That's one restriction with pedals - you're not gonna see many, if any, all-tube pedalboard preamps due to the required high voltages. You'd end up with a mess of giant cables, and fairly large preamp pedals because of the physical size of the transformer and tubes. 

I agree and I do like rack setups, I wish they would get more popular again. 

These flyrig setups are always gonna be a compromise. To get light, small and cheap, sound quality will generally suffer, since the best sounding stuff tends to be high wattage tube gear with heavy iron. I guess it's just whether the trade off is worth it for you. 

I'm still young and lift regularly so I really don't mind moving heavy gear. But at TGP, where this stuff is popular, the demographic is a lot older.


----------



## lewis (Oct 31, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> Yeah, rack tube preamp would almost definitely sound better. That's one restriction with pedals - you're not gonna see many, if any, all-tube pedalboard preamps due to the required high voltages. You'd end up with a mess of giant cables, and fairly large preamp pedals because of the physical size of the transformer and tubes.
> 
> I agree and I do like rack setups, I wish they would get more popular again.
> 
> ...


actually to plays devil advocate, the Ax8 is the ultimate fly gig soloution.
Light, small, portable and easily the best and most assured sound you would ever get for live gigs.

I wish I was rich enough to afford one.
Everything else compared to that or rack stuff as we said, would just feel like a waste of time. (and Im talking specific single "preamp" pedals rather than all in one solutions like my Pod X3 Live)


----------



## Shask (Oct 31, 2017)

Yeah, I don't see rack coming back any time soon. I was kind of at the end of it, when you could buy and sell for cheap, so I got to own a lot of it. I still have a small rack (Axe and Matrix), but heck, even I am thinking about just going with some pedals and a pedal poweramp, because that is where things are now. Even units offered in both (Axe, Helix), usually the pedal version is MUCH more popular. I don't even see tube preamps coming back (either rack or pedals) because of their size and power requirements.

I still have a rack, a tube head and pedals, NI Guitar Rig, and a Boss Katana head, so I have a little bit of everything, lol. I like it all, but it definitely seems like either a pedalboard, or plugins are where things are headed. I can see why companies like Digitech are moving away from rack and going with fancy painted pedals. They just sell these days.


----------



## wakjob (Nov 1, 2017)

I think Rocktron was aware of this fact, and that's why all those 1U tube preamps we saw demo'd a few years ago never took off.

But things like the Axe Fx is rackmount and hugely popular, as well as the rack Kemper... so?

Trust me, I've been trying to put together an 
"ultimate 80's" rack, and it's harder to do than you think. 

That old gear is, well, old. With some of the pieces I want still commanding a hefty price tag, and the lack of interesting all tube preamps, I've kinda stalled.

Russia seems to be the deal for making good sounding preamps though. ... anyone ever try a *Myasnikov?*


----------



## lewis (Nov 1, 2017)

wakjob said:


> I think Rocktron was aware of this fact, and that's why all those 1U tube preamps we saw demo'd a few years ago never took off.
> 
> But things like the Axe Fx is rackmount and hugely popular, as well as the rack Kemper... so?
> 
> ...


Actually yeah. Whats that R&D company that makes rack preamps.
(Name from memory - it may be wrong)


----------



## wakjob (Nov 1, 2017)

Yeah, I remember R&R and maybe one called S/S
possibly Kartakou?

Randall/Egnater modular systems seem brilliant,
but I've never seen a vid or demo that knocked my socks off.

The few Myasnikov demos however sound great.

For what I need an ADA MP-1, JMP1, or Boogie quad would suffice as would any of those AMT Legend 2 pedals. AMT has a rack unit, but hardly any good demos to go by.


----------



## Shask (Nov 1, 2017)

wakjob said:


> But things like the Axe Fx is rackmount and hugely popular, as well as the rack Kemper... so?



I think people dealt with the Axe-FX being rack because nothing else sounds as good for what it does. I would bet the newer AX8 outsells the Axe-FX II by quite a bit.

And the Kemper, since the only other choice is that stupid little lunchbox, people take the rack. I bet they would do well if they did a floor unit also.


----------



## Shask (Nov 1, 2017)

wakjob said:


> Trust me, I've been trying to put together an
> "ultimate 80's" rack, and it's harder to do than you think.
> 
> That old gear is, well, old. With some of the pieces I want still commanding a hefty price tag, and the lack of interesting all tube preamps, I've kinda stalled.



My ideal rig for years that I wanted was a JMP-1 and Triaxis in stereo to a Mesa 2:90. I wanted it all MIDI controlled with a good effects unit. Never ended up doing it though, lol. I had a few Mesa Studio Preamps though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 3, 2017)

Just ended up picking up a P2 for under $100. Lets hope this works out.


----------



## wakjob (Nov 3, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just ended up picking up a P2 for under $100. Lets hope this works out.



I'm loosing track of your gear list...

still have the Mesa?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 13, 2017)

Just got my P2.

It's fuckin' legit. Honeymoon phase ATM, but if it keeps kicking ass like then, then it's knocking the Theta off the pedalboard.  Definitely reminds me of my 5150II, just more scooped and more grind.


----------



## Shask (Nov 13, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just got my P2.
> 
> It's fuckin' legit. Honeymoon phase ATM, but if it keeps kicking ass like then, then it's knocking the Theta off the pedalboard.  Definitely reminds me of my 5150II, just more scooped and more grind.



Cool. How are you using it? As a preamp, or distortion pedal? Have you compared with the MXR?

I am SO curious about the R2 and P2, just cant bring myself to spend that much on a pedal I dont need, lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 13, 2017)

No clue how it compares to the MXR. I'm using it as a preamp into my Torpedo Live. As I said, it definitely has a similar character to my 5150II, just less of that cocked wah midrange to it. Has more growl to it. 

Do like I did and just find one used.  Found mine for $100. Definitely gonna check out the R2, S2, or K2 next. But first I need a noise gate. Thing I loved about my Theta was the noise gate, but TBH the P2 sounds better (at least in my opinion ).


----------



## Necky379 (Nov 16, 2017)

I’m using one into the effects return of a teal stripe bandit chassis removed from the enclosure and rack mounted through a Recto cab. I’ve got eq in between the Mxr and bandit too. It sounds really good as a preamp but in my setup at least it lacks some presence. The eq takes care of that. I’ve been developing a preamp pedal addiction as of late, right now I’ve got the 5150 pedal and the Diezel VH4 pedal with another pedal lined up to try. They both sound really good, surprisingly good, better than a lot of heads I’ve tried/owned.


----------



## Necky379 (Nov 18, 2017)

[URL=http://s928.photobucket.com/user/necky379/media/58E3CC99-2632-4CFB-9105-FC9B32C4EBDC.jpeg.html]

d[/URL]


----------

